# (Solucionado) Nuevo kernel 3.9.10.

## fellsword

Saludos, espero no molestar  :Very Happy: 

Bueno, pues actualice al nuevo kernel y parece que no corren bien los drivers de vídeo, por que no corren los efectos de vídeo, transparencias, entre otros.

Use esto para actualizar.

emerge -auvND @world

genkernel all

Edite /boot/grub/menu.lst

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 rootfstype=ext4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

eselect kernel list

 [1]   linux-3.7.9-gentoo

 [2]   linux-3.7.10-gentoo *

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

No sera que tenga que instalar catalyst?

Mi tarjeta de vídeo es ATI y tengo instalado xorg-server xorg-x11 ati-drivers

Al tratar de correr blender, manda esto.

Color management: using fallback mode for management

AL lib: (EE) UpdateDeviceParams: Failed to set 44100hz, got 48000hz instead

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  66 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  33

  Current serial number in output stream:  33

Edito:

Saludos, perdón, pero ya lo solucione.

Lo único que tenia que hacer es reinstalar los drivers de video.

# emerge xorg-server xorg-x11 ati-drivers

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Al usar genkernel ¿configuraste de nuevo los drivers de vídeo? Según yo entiendo genkernel no copia el .config del kernel anterior, eso debes hacerlo a mano o bien debes "preconfigurar" genkernel antes de ejecutarlo.

----------

